

DARPA creates first 1THz computer chip, earns Guinness World Record - lelf
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/193343-darpa-creates-first-1thz-computer-chip-earns-guinness-world-record!

======
Yadi
Wow, what is this can be used for anyway?

Besides "for creating radio waves in the sub-millimeter-wave terahertz range"

